# Need budget cabinet



## Confused_user (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey everyone I'm going to assemble a new rig in a week or so with the following config-

I5 2400
Intel H67
Asus gtx 560
Seasonic s12 520
7200 rpm 160 GB x2

I was previously considering the zebronics Bijili first edition, but then I saw a thread mentioning that the cabinet has really bad airflow, and gpu temps are really high.

So my query is, which cabinet should I get? My budget it 2k max. I don't card about looks, only airflow is important. And, at least two hard drive slots should be free after installing a single gpu. (I'm a RAID 0 user)
thanks in advanced


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2012)

I've used Bijli personally and can say it's one of the very good budget cabby which offers good airflow ... 

For a under 2k cabby look for CM Elite 350 or Bijli - price is same for both - if you want some thing better look for Zebronics Aviator but it's will cost around ~2.3k.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 15, 2012)

How about about getting a CM cabinet with cable management feature and add some fans in future if necessary. Consider the Cooler Master Elite 311 @ 2200.

@topgear : Below 2k he can go for Cooler Master Elite 310  too nah?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 15, 2012)

I am not to happy with the CM 335 I got. The HDD bays are so small that you cant put the HDD in it without scratching it and front panel is sucky build as it stopped working in 5 months of purchase. 

i am switching to Cosair for next Cabinet for sure.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 15, 2012)

Well I read somewhere the bijili has some problem with fans. .. Something like all of them sucking air at the same time... Which leads to high temps in cpu and gpu. But I guess the problem can be solved by turning the 80 mm fans around. Please confirm if I'm right


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 15, 2012)

Airflow direction can easily be changed. Remove it rotate 180 Deg & Fit it. Done.


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> How about about getting a CM cabinet with cable management feature and add some fans in future if necessary. Consider the Cooler Master Elite 311 @ 2200.
> 
> @topgear : Below 2k he can go for Cooler Master Elite 310  too nah?



yep, under 2k CM Elite 310 is also a good choice and HDDs can be easily installed on this but Cm Elite 350 front side mesh quality is little a bit more good so it can draw a lot more air.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

^^
if i am right all those CM cases support only 158mm cooler at max but op has 212 evo which is 159.9mm in height so he won't be able to put the side door.so i think op should buy NZXT source 210.
ok just checked it in CM website op can go with elite 311 which has clearance up to 160mm but not sure about elite 310.btw even source 210 is selling at 3k.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 16, 2012)

^yeah, I'll order the 311 soon... But how did you know I'm using the evo? I didn't mention it anywhere...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 17, 2012)

i thought tech_wiz was original poster and saw his siggy and commented accordingly but lolz it was you.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 17, 2012)

^some luck... LMAO


----------

